# Tax on Horse Sales



## jenniek (Mar 9, 2015)

Doing some research on East Coast horses and would like to know what states on the East Coast charge tax on the sale of horses?
Any help you can give me would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

If the state has a sales tax and you go to a commercial sales barn you are going to get charged a sales tax. Private sales you probably won't because who'd know.


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

jenniek said:


> Doing some research on East Coast horses and would like to know what states on the East Coast charge tax on the sale of horses?
> Any help you can give me would be greatly appreciated!



What a great question. Although one would think sales tax is applicable, AG rules can be very different I found the following clip from a publication entitled "Sales and Use Tax Answer Book (2009)."










From everything I can find, NY still collects sales tax on the sale of horses. If you really want your head to swim, check out this document from NYS:

http://www.tax.ny.gov/pdf/memos/sales/m80_12s.pdf


It details some pretty complicated scenarios. If you buy a horse out of state and bring him back, you still owe "use" tax. How much depends on where you live and where you use the horse.


----------



## DomiStLaurent (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm located in NJ and purchased my horse from the auction, I didn't have to pay any sales tax but I did have to pay a fee to transfer papers into my name and such.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Why don't you just call a commercial seller in the states you are looking at and ask them?

In Canada, the sales tax laws are based on the product, the location of the seller's offices, and the location that the product is delivered to.


----------

